# Territory marking



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I could kill Charlie, he's almost 6 months and walked into my mother in laws house - she has a toy poodle, cocked his leg and pee'd up against a big cushion that was propped up against the wall. He's never cocked his leg before and I've just noticed he's randomly started stopping for little pees everywhere out on our walk instead of one big one. Is this him starting marking his territory and does getting him neutered stop this? Our families all have dogs and I can't have him peeing everywhere in their houses - I thought we were over the stage of worrying about him going to the toilet in people's houses!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It sounds like he is marking not weeing. Neutering may help, it did with my Obi but then he never scented indoors any way.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it probably is, Dudley did this a couple of times before being neutered - first time was my mother-in-laws house as well!! never done it since, having said that he hadn't done it for about a month before being neutered either.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, I could have murdered him! This was after my mother in law giving me a lecture that he's very bad on the lead and should be trained to walk to heel and we need to address the matter while hes still a pup...so maybe he was getting his own back  

Just as I thought we'd reached the stage where we can go to other people's houses and I don't have to watch him like a hawk! I didn't know what I was more shocked at, the fact he pee'd on her good cushion or that he cocked his leg for the first time lol


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Quite funny! Bertie has started to do little wee's on walks. He's not cocked his leg yet though but has suddenly developed selective hearing and humping other dogs. An odd thing is he's suddenly taken notice of the TV and going nuts at it? When (if) are you getting him neutered? I wanted to leave Bertie a while really but will see how he goes.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

He's due his 6 month check up soon so ill maybe chat to the vet about it then and try and get it done soon. We live in an area with alot of dogs and I don't want to risk one being in season and Charlie taking off!


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

I would feel the same if its my dog! Cookie is 7 months now and I'm still watching her like hawk! I won't relax at all when we are at other people's houses, in fact I think I'll never relax , she still have odd wee in the house at mo! I'm forever wee watching! Just now i thought she did a wee on the landing and it turned out it was the shadow of the door handle! want to know at what age they don't have accident at all? I know they are all different and I definitely have a slow one!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Mclisa said:


> I could kill Charlie, he's almost 6 months and walked into my mother in laws house - she has a toy poodle, cocked his leg and pee'd up against a big cushion that was propped up against the wall. He's never cocked his leg before and I've just noticed he's randomly started stopping for little pees everywhere out on our walk instead of one big one. Is this him starting marking his territory and does getting him neutered stop this? Our families all have dogs and I can't have him peeing everywhere in their houses - I thought we were over the stage of worrying about him going to the toilet in people's houses!


good luck. I had a dog that even after getting neutered still constantly marked in the house. it was awful. I am praying the same thing doesn't happen with Ringo.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

He just gets worse, had him back at my mother in laws this morning and she has a really old frail toy poodle and charlie tried to **** his leg on his head!!!! heaven forbid if he had pee'd on him! 

I'm really hoping neutering sorts it out, he's been great with toilet training and at least with that you know that signs to look for but with territory marking you never know when they are gonna do it. He's fine in our house or when there are other dogs in our house its when he goes to someone else's house with dogs, especially male ones.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's obviously a top dog kind of guy! Just at an age where he is asserting his dominance. Does he get lots of interaction with other dogs that are male?


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Not really, there's too family dogs, a male and female toy poodle. The female definitely puts him in his place all the time but the poor male is very old and frail and not very well so he just stands there while Charlie sniffs every inch. My friend has a male cavachon so I'm gonna make sure he gets plenty more play dates with him. He's definitely getting a lot more cheeky and brave so back to basics I think!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

My george is 6 1/2 months old now has has not peed in the house for about 6-8 weeks now but what he has been doing even after a walk or a long play in the garden is pooing in my friends house.No warning give that he wants to go just does it. She was two dogs who george sees every day and her dog charlie is top dog, its so maddening that he does this as you say you have to watch them all the time at peoples homes. George has been caught peeing up mt siter in laws curtains (she has 2 bitches) and my mums curtains (no dogs). Just hope he stops soon?


----------

